# What Car Was It??



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I didnt see all the program....just occasional glimpses...

Last night....Inspector Lynley Mysteries...

DI Lynley was driving a 2door choclate brown car....kept getting short glimpses of it...

Could it have been a Griffin??

Anyone else see it??

Roger


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

I did'nt see it but I remembered seeing what looked liked a Bristol in the background of the promo shot in a TV guide last weekend.

A quick google found the same one on the bbc site. it is in fact a very nice Bristol 410.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/drama/lynley/nathaniel_parker.shtml

http://boc.net/type_410.php


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

Jensen Interceptor I think (altho he drives a Bentley in the books)....ooops yes it's a Bristol


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Thanks Guys...

I knew it looked tasty...

It also looked quite like a Griffin to as well...but its a very long time since I saw one....the company seemed to rise and fall at about the same time as the Dragon Computer.

Roger


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

How could you mix up jensens with lovely Bristols!


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

sssammm said:


> How could you mix up jensens with lovely Bristols!


Well Jensens do have their knockers


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I heard they need their nipples greasing often.........


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I heard they need their nipples greasing often.........


and they're forever in need of tweaking...........


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not to mention big ends......


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Settle down, settle down, now!

The Bristol motor company have made some wonderful cars over the years, the 410 being my favourite. True, they aren't particularly fast, they are not at all cheap, they can be a tad unreliable and require a lot of expensive servicing but one thing they have in buckets is character. Some folks like '57 Chevys, some like E type Jags and some like Bristols - all good cars, all with a devoted following and all rather desirable.


----------

